# Was sind MICROSOFT PUNKTE und wie bekommt man die?



## boss3D (7. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich werde am WE meinen PC wieder zusammenbauen und freue mich schon darauf, endlich in Fallout 3 weiterzocken zu können. Ich will mir auch die 3 Add-On besorgen.

Ich habe irgendwas gelesen, dass man angeblich 800 Microsoft Punkte pro Add-On braucht, nur was ist das und wie kommt man dazu?  

Kann ich die Add-Ons nicht auch für Euros kaufen?

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schluwel (7. Mai 2009)

sind das nicht die Punkte dies beim Mediamarkt bei den PC/Xbox Spielen gibt?


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Mai 2009)

Immo wirst du nicht um die MS-Punkte herum kommen. Wie Schluwel schon richtig bemerkt hat, kann man die "Prepaidkarten z.B. bei MM erwerben. 800 Punkte kosten derzeit 13€. 2100 Punkte schlagen mit 27€ zu Buche. *Aber*........ derzeit wird an einer *DVD mit allen Addons *gewerkelt, die evtl. ende des Monats in den Handel kommt. Ich vermute aber das diese nicht grad billig wird (ich rechne mal so um die 45-50€).


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke für die Infos. 13 € pro Add-On schrecken mich nicht. Ich werde mich einfach für das Beste entscheiden ... 

Hast du einen Link mit einer offiziellen Ankündigung so einer DVD, oder ist das bloß eine Vermutung von dir?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Mai 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ........
> Hast du einen Link mit einer offiziellen Ankündigung so einer DVD, oder ist das bloß eine Vermutung von dir?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
FALLOUT..... ca. in der mitte der Seite steht der Post, in dem von der DVD gesprochen wird. Laut aussage des Users, gibt es in Amerika 2 Onlineshops, die Fallout 3 inkl. aller 3 Add-Ons anbieten. Zudem wird auch ein möglicher 4.DLC erwähnt, der aber seitens Bethesda nicht bestätigt wird.


----------



## boss3D (15. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke für die Info. Hoffentlich erscheint die DVD dann auch für die Xbox 360 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

